

What Makes a Story Go Viral - or how to manipulate the media - SuperChihuahua
http://youtu.be/TJyma6cng1U

======
SuperChihuahua
Here's the fake video produced by Greenpeace: <http://youtu.be/NMUFci_V4mU>

